# Small Kitties



## Vernon.Miller (Apr 25, 2007)

Got out last night and caught a couple small cats (3-4lbs). Water is returning to an almost reasonable level to fish. All the cats were caugh on bobber in shallower runoff water.


----------



## Vernon.Miller (Apr 25, 2007)

Went out again last night. Pretty slow. Rained for a bit, then the goldeye came out. Was able to get one to the boat using a fly, and tossed it out on a hook. Landed a decent 8-10 lb cat. That was it for fish in about 3 hrs.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

It's been slow down this way too.
Still, an 8-10 lber in 3 hrs ain't nothing to sneer at,,,way to go!


----------

